# Blocking Websites



## HoopyFrood (May 22, 2009)

Just wondering about ways in which to do this, particularly in ways that are difficult to reverse. 

There's an add-on on Firefox, but this can be easily disabled by...well, simply clicking a button labeled 'Disable'.

There's also the Hosts File way using notepad, but again, easy enough to sort out. 

Any suggestions of other ways?


----------



## Pyan (May 23, 2009)

This any good to you, Hoops? 

AVG LinkScanner - Home


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 23, 2009)

From what I can see on that page, I already have something very similar in the security thing I have on my laptop now.

But thanks.


----------



## zachariah (May 23, 2009)

I'd have thought the LMHosts file entries would be just the ticket, but you'd have to have the 'other' user have reduced permissions if they already knew enough to identify and rectify this. If they come on with admin rights (or you just have the one logon you both use) then you'll have to go for some third-party firewall-type thingamabob.

Or just stand behind them with a big stick.


----------



## Cayal (May 23, 2009)

OpenDNS


----------

